# Drywall Tape



## Roboil (Apr 5, 2011)

Buy a good primer at a apron store .Put on one good coat first you may not see it. Don't rely on on paint with primer in it if the walls have never been painted.


----------



## cougar01 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll be using a "new drywall" primer. Have some tape to cover back up and some imperfections to fix, but didn't want to "spot patch" over the existing compound until I applied primer. I am afraid of screwing up the entire area(s) if I just spot patched before priming. Assuming that my method to "fix" is acceptable? That is, prime the walls then go back with joint compound to skim coat any imperfections and exposed tape?


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

cover exposed tape with a skim coat do not sand to much just lightly
nock down any edges you may see then prime and paint the glassy effect is from burning the wall or tape with the sand paper
you may prime and paint first then touch up then repeat process of prime and paint but that seems like alot of work or double work
you should be fine refinish then prime 
one question i would ask is this tape humped away from wall or did you just get over abitious and sand too much
good luck


----------



## cougar01 (Jan 22, 2009)

No humps. Tape is adhered to the wallboard. Just got over ambitious. :laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just curious.....why are you sanding 2nd coat?:huh:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I think he's referring to second coat over the tape perhaps?? As long as there are no actual edges, the tape should paint out fine. It is a "paintable" surface. Put a good drywall primer on and if you don't feel any roughness or edges, you're fine.....


----------



## painter162 (Apr 6, 2011)

if it is smooth to touch, primer will cover. If you sanded right to the tape and can feel the bumps, more mud.


----------

